#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-24
<cyberanger> wow, didn't think I could do all that I did from a netbook today (I know how powerful they can be, setup tweaks, but I had vlc's ncurses player playing a song, ffmpeg converting it to mp3 & scaning an external drive with clamav, at the same time, no fail)
<cyberanger> plus ssh'd in here, for irc & email
<cyberanger> thanks to debuntu ;-)
<Unit193> Mutt?
<wrst> cyberanger: is this a new distro?
<Unit193> Debian/Ubuntu Tips & Tricks
<Unit193> Debuntu.org: .deb packages, Unix/Linux Tutorials and Articles.
<wrst> ahh
 * wrst feels a little silly now :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: yep, my mutt
<cyberanger> wrst: that   blog is merely an inspiritation to the joke (when I said I was all debian testing, forgot about this machine aperently, fixing)
<wrst> cyberanger, Unit193 had good weekends?
<cyberanger> sorta good
<Unit193> Don't think anything big Sat, but today there was much good grub :D
<wrst> Unit193: that's what i'm talking about!
<cyberanger> wrst: you know how I do cli installs, little diff with debian or ubuntu at that level, did this all in cli (trying to be a showoff, then vista got involved, fubar from there)
<wrst> cyberanger: really no difference best i can tell from ubuntu cli and debian, i think debian might have less things to get in the way making it easier actually
<wrst> and vista???
<Unit193> I use SSH and stuff to mess with the volume on Vista, it can be funny to get people :D
<wrst> Unit193: vista and ssh?
<Unit193> Why not? Granted, it's not as good as Linux SSH, but it works nevertheless
<Unit193> And it's the first OS I used SSH on
<wrst> i have seen that it is available just didn't know what the use would be
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, church, not my call (virus too, made it a pain?)
<wrst> oh yeah cyberanger i know how that goes
<cyberanger> wrst: well, your problem is a assuming there is a use, sometimes there is no use, it was a coding challenge, and now an annoyance tool
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> nircmd + ssh = :D
<cyberanger> Unit193: there's stunts you can do without nircmd too, just default stuff
<cyberanger> my favorite two are editing the hosts file & disabiling dns
<Unit193> cyberanger: Oh yes, but nircmd can also be used to mess with people :D
<cyberanger> followed by the rare but cruel triggering a BSoD (doesn't take much, sadly, no bragging rights)
<cyberanger> Unit193: indeed
<cyberanger> just like a screw driver & a phunematic(sp) door closer, slow it down and make people think their being followed
<binarymutant> idk if /tmp is considered a chroot enviroment...
<binarymutant> debuntu.org ... not sure about
<cyberanger> binarymutant: say what?
<binarymutant> first page debuntu.org article
<binarymutant> I think I read it wrong though
<cyberanger> binarymutant: "How-To: Mounting /dev in a chroot environment"
<cyberanger> that article?
<binarymutant> yes
<cyberanger> doesn't sound wrong to me, based on my use of chroot for remastering live discs
<cyberanger> they're just messing with files in a chroot jail, the files happen to be in tmp instead of $HOME/livedisc/chroot (when I do it)
<binarymutant> yeah I always do it in a dir in $HOME
<binarymutant> $project/debian/  :D
<cyberanger> but I don't think one has to, don't think anything is wrong with tmp, depends on if the data is temporary or not
<cyberanger> if not, well, expect data loss
<binarymutant> like I said, I probably just read it wrong. I thought they were saying /tmp was a chroot env
<cyberanger> no (it might be, but that's not what they're saying, they're using it as a chroot "mountpoint" same as we use $HOME)
<electricus> uggh. why use selinux?
<cyberanger> electricus: good question, will AppArmor not work enough for you?
<cyberanger> "Let me assure you that this action by the NSA was the crypto-equivalent of the Pope  coming down off the balcony in Rome, working the crowd with a few loaves of bread and some fish, and then inviting everyone to come over to his place to watch the soccer game and have a few beers. There are some things that one just never expects to see, and the NSA handing out source code along with details of
<cyberanger>  the security mechanism behind it was right up there on that list." — Larry Loeb
<electricus> i always disable it, but it's on by default in centos
<electricus> i figure linux is plenty secure without having selinux
<electricus> i've never been hacked
 * cyberanger sees that challenge, ponders a bit
<cyberanger> electricus: selinux is a good thing, but with LIDS, Bastille Unix & AppArmour, idk if it's a necessary thing
<electricus> i don't know if i'm using any of those .. how can i tell?
<cyberanger> I mean, everybody ships with defaults, I tweak them with iptables, throw in arpalert & have the alert script isolate them from the network
<cyberanger> others really lock it down further, what are you needing to lock down, from whom
<cyberanger> you'd have to know for Bastille Unix & LIDS, nature of their setup
<cyberanger> apparmour.....lemme see here...
<cyberanger> electricus: did you build your own package, pretty good bet you only had selinux
<electricus> default install of centos6
<electricus> sorry ubuntu guys :-)
<cyberanger> electricus: like I said, pretty good bet you only had selinux
<electricus> regarding another machine.. my kvm host:  I am using an additional 1tb disk as an additional volume group named vm_stor
<electricus> i have put all my kvm guests raw disk images there on lvm
<electricus> strangely enough though.. even though the vms are all running away.. the volume is not even mounted as far as i can tell
<electricus> here's my mounts;  http://pastebin.com/kFTiWxZW
<cyberanger> electricus: ~# lvs
<cyberanger> electricus: ^ see if the volume is listed
<cyberanger> electricus: and I'd be looking at "df -h" output, looking at what doesn't fit
<electricus> here you go
<electricus> http://pastebin.com/87c1pKfk
<electricus> actually check this one out.. shows /dev/mapper too
<electricus> http://pastebin.com/J4GstyS8
<electricus> i'm also in the middle of a snapshot
<electricus> i think the nuances are related to the way proxmox-ve distro has set things up
<electricus> you manage it mostly with a web gui and i think that's why it might be a little different than the way it normally may be
<cyberanger> electricus: no signs vm_stor in use, clearly see two out of three from pve (and reasonable to surmise the third (swap) is in use too
<electricus> what about /dev/mapper ?
<electricus> it's showing the disks for 102 and 103 and the snapshot in progress
<electricus> i'm just new to all this lvm stuff.
<electricus> i like it..but i don't know enough about it.  just keep reading ..just keep reading .. I know :-)
<cyberanger> /dev/mapper/vm_stor-vm-102-disk-1
<cyberanger> for example ^
<electricus> yes
<electricus> that is a live running vm..
<cyberanger> electricus: lvm is one I'm still working out at times too (rsync I've got down ;-))
<electricus> that is actually my new mail server i worked so hard on
<electricus> haha..
<electricus> i understand
<cyberanger> /dev/mapper/vm_stor-vm-103-disk-1 ?
<electricus> well what is most awesome about it is that i'm taking a full snapshot of the machine right now (while it's running) and dumping it onto external storage :-)
<electricus> how cool is that!
<electricus> and you can also move volumes around from machine to machine with no downtime
<electricus> what's weird is looking at the ls -l output and it shows "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 253,  3 "
<cyberanger> LV               VG      Attr   LSize   Origin        Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<electricus> i'm assuming the 'b' is block device and then you have the blocks and sectors instead of size and so forth
<cyberanger> vzsnap-proxmox-0 vm_stor swi-ao   1.00G vm-102-disk-1  11.52
<electricus> ya..isn't that cool
<electricus> i guess you don't mount lvm raw in the traditional sense necessarily
<electricus> well..anyway, i'm heading to lunch
<electricus> later
<cyberanger> that suggests your backup is going well, it's making it's own logical volume for snapshots, I'm aware of snapshots, but I just rsync one partition (/var/www/mirror) and some files in /etc (mostly pertaining to bind9 squid & apache)
<cyberanger> electricus: seems lvm has something else in mind, yes
<cyberanger> and uh, good luck at a 4pm lunch
<wrst> howdy everyone
<cyberanger> Bonjour wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: how you doing?
<cyberanger> wrst: not much atm
<cyberanger> bonjour cosmicpizza
<cyberanger> hola average_guy
<cosmicpizza> hey cyberanger
<average_guy> hello cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger: that's a good thing i hope
<wrst> howdy, average_guy cosmicpizza
<cyberanger> How's everybody doing
<average_guy> Hi wrst
 * wrst is doing well for a monday
<cyberanger> wrst: old chinese curse "May you live in intresting times" followed by new american curse (Great Recession inspired) "May you endlessly look for work"
<average_guy> I'm doing pretty good today, how are you guys?
<cyberanger> tossed with the lack of renewal on another computer project (this one is not a suprise, company wanting the work is in a rocky spott too)
<cyberanger> average_guy: reasonably well
<average_guy> I have talked in here much lately because I been using win7 fairly exclusively
<average_guy> this is the first I've really messed with it
<wrst> average_guy: don't let that keep you from commenting :)
<wrst> how do you like it?
<average_guy> I appreciate how well all of microsoft's applications integrate together
<average_guy> most linux ppl are windows bashers, no me so much
<average_guy> I prefer linux tho
<wrst> average_guy: i'm no windows fan but to so its total crap is a little bit not exactly true
<wrst> well vista was :)
<average_guy> I've never actually seen vista wrst.  I've heard a lotta negative comments about it though.  Seems like it was pretty much just a test platform for a lot of the features now available in 7
<wrst> average_guy: it was awful
<average_guy> I am a big fan of XP.  It is the first OS I really learned inside and out
<wrst> thing that bothers me about MS is how they do a awful release followed with a fairly solid release seems to be hwo they do it
<average_guy> Well wrst, most linux distros are the same
<average_guy> they do lots of small releases testing new things (like unity) and then they do a major release
<average_guy> the diffrence is that with Microsoft, if you spent the money on an in-between release (like vista or ME) yer boned
<average_guy> Microsoft is not too bad as long as you have a zillion dollars to spend
<wrst> yeah average_guy and ubuntu well tell you to use the LTS on large deployments
<wrst> *will tell
<average_guy> Yeah wrst, Microsoft won't TELL you
<wrst> plus you aren't out money just aggervation
<wrst> if you stay with somthing like RHEL, Debian stable, Ubuntu LTS you are going to have a solid solid system
<wrst> oh cyberanger I am liking debian more and more the more I use it
<average_guy> tru, and don't get me wrong, I still believe linux is far superior
<wrst> oh average_guy but the thing is use what works best for you :)
<wrst> there are applications where windows may be the best choice
<average_guy> I believe open-source is really the only way for good stable code to evolve
<binarymutant> +1M
<cyberanger> average_guy: I have been using debian fairly exclusively, hasn't kept me from commenting on my opinions of ubuntu & win7 (it's Microsuck, and ubuntu's going down a dead alley blind, in reguards to unity)
<cyberanger> granted, I'm also a loudmouth, so take my comments with a grain of salt
<cyberanger> wrst: testing or stable?
<average_guy> I like debian cyberanger, and I take everything with a grain of salt
<cyberanger> average_guy: lol, cool (and maybe take two grains for me then, lol) testing or stable?
<average_guy> I have debian-stable on one of my machines cyberanger
<average_guy> I prefer arch though
<average_guy> this week..
<cyberanger> average_guy: I like the similarities to arch & debian testing, seems I've got a debian leaning (after years of that, plus projects that meddle with key debian components, like apt)
<johnhaitas> distro flamewar?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: so far I don't think so, but different opinions on the distros we use, perhaps
<cyberanger> now, if I had time to get started on unity & centos, I think we could have a flamewar
<cyberanger> why do I keep presuming I'm gonna leave a work site on time :-/
<average_guy> I flame no distro, to each his own..
<johnhaitas> average_guy: good policy
<johnhaitas> average_guy: +!
<johnhaitas> *+1
<cyberanger> I flame every distro, equal oppurnity hater
<cyberanger> but I like average_guy's idea better, less rage involved
<average_guy> I'm far to apathetic to HATE anything
<binarymutant> how can debian and ubuntu be a flame war...?
<binarymutant> it's the same
<average_guy> rut row
<average_guy> wrong thing to say
<binarymutant> oh noes
<cyberanger> yep, he just loaded my gun
<binarymutant> what's the diff. cyberanger ?
<binarymutant> :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: for time sake on my end, I'll merely point at unity, if you can install it on debian, I'll drop that statement when I get back
<binarymutant> cyberanger: you can install on debian :D
<cyberanger> or manage to install iceweasel on ubuntu
<cyberanger> within apt
<binarymutant> you can :D
<binarymutant> with iceweasel enable the debian sid repo and apt-get it
<binarymutant> with unity, bzr pull it, compile, and run :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: I'll be more in depth when I get back on the reasons I use debian instead
<cyberanger> (and a stunt like that is why debuntu exists wrst ^^)
<cyberanger> bbl
<cyberanger> meeting time, and I'm late again :-/
 * cyberanger detaches screen, crawls out window
<binarymutant> heh or really you could just add ubuntu's repos and apt-get it, vice-versa
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-25
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Howdy
 * Unit193 just pretents to read up
<binarymutant> that's what I do too :D
<binarymutant> not as good as hiding it though :P
<Unit193> I normally read this channel up :P
<binarymutant> oh... I just pretend :D
<binarymutant> I do read the first page though :D
<binarymutant> OH: Algorithms are for people who don't know how to buy RAM.
<binarymutant> wrong term sorry :/
<vychune> zhows eveybody
<binarymutant> great as usual :D
<binarymutant> how bout you?
<vychune> smh i closed this window, i'm just sitting wondering where it went lol
<Unit193> Well, binarymutant answered after you killed it :P
<Unit193> Then he did his little jigadedo
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> Unit193: what are you up to?
<Unit193> Talking with a team that I seem to be a leader in
<vychune> lol
<vychune> what eam?
<vychune> *team
<Unit193> UBT
<binarymutant> what's that acronym?
<vychune> ubuntu business team?
<Unit193> Ubuntu Beginners Team
<vychune> \o/ i was close
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> err that must be a headache...
<Unit193> I'd say take a look at the wiki, but it's right in the middle of a restructure
<vychune> binarymutant: ikr\
<Unit193> Not really, some great people in there
<vychune> cool
<binarymutant> I'll take your word for it
<vychune> LOL
<binarymutant> mostly support right?
<Unit193> Na, it's not just leading beginners into fire either
<binarymutant> hm, well that sounds better than what I was thinking
<Unit193> Thankfully
<binarymutant> the wiki page looks good
<binarymutant> for ubt
<vychune> i was just about to say that
<Unit193> Didn't I say not to look? :P
<vychune> LOL
<binarymutant> habits are hard to break
<vychune> they die hard
<vychune> harder than bruce willis lol
<Unit193> Easier, it's possible
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> NOOOOOOOOW i remember what happened
<vychune> firefox crashed
<binarymutant> firefox crashed?
<binarymutant> too much js?
<vychune> winblows
<binarymutant> oh...
<binarymutant> too much js?
<vychune> winblows 7 on bad hardware
<binarymutant> oh...
<binarymutant> I bet it was too much js :P
<Unit193> I think you are looking for "Windows"
<vychune> no i wasnt
<vychune> Microshit Winblows 7 is what i have
<vychune> excuse my french
<binarymutant> getting bogged down in sites that have to much client side javascript is the only thing that kills my firefox
<binarymutant> not even flash can kill it
<binarymutant> you should run it in verbose and see :D
<vychune> i have no script
<binarymutant> cmd
<binarymutant> (I think...)
<binarymutant> does Win7 still have the dos emulator?
<vychune> yes
<vychune> and i mean NoScript the firefox extension
<binarymutant> oh...
<binarymutant> idk what that means :/
<vychune> js blocker
<binarymutant> ah
<vychune> err filter
<binarymutant> ya I just looked it up
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> :shrug: no clue, I say run it in the terminal and see what's up
<binarymutant> bc gecko works better than webkit :D
<vychune> maybe the two downloads i had running were a problem lol
<binarymutant> :/
<vychune> binarymutant: most of the time yeah
<vychune> i just like the extensoins in chrome
<binarymutant> never used chrome
<vychune> but u use webkit right?
<vychune> i think u told me that
<vychune> not sure
<binarymutant> yeah I've used webkit, Surf and LuaKit
<binarymutant> both didnt display webpages the way I thought they should have :/
<binarymutant> and both didn't like flash :/
<binarymutant> very light though :D  I just am waiting for it to mature a littler more
<vychune> ah
<vychune> try chromium or SRIron
<vychune> iron is very light
<binarymutant> ya I've been thinking about it. But Chrome should display webpages like all other webkit browsers
<binarymutant> If they compile it differently I'd be stunned
<Unit193> SRIron, na...
<Unit193> K-meleon for windows
<binarymutant> never heard of sriron
<binarymutant> or kmeleon
<binarymutant> kmeleon is gecko though
<vychune> SRWare Iron i mean
<vychune> how light is K-meleon?
<vychune> <.<
<vychune> >.>
<vychune> i got left lol
<vychune> Unit193: i looked at k-meleon i may try it
<vychune> but for right now im logging off
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Adios
<Unit193> I think it's rather nice...
<binarymutant> what is?
<binarymutant> kmelon?
<Unit193> Yep, lightweight
<binarymutant> if I only had Windows :P
<Unit193> Flashdrive + computers that aren't yours :P
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> you want me walk into an office and copy windows onto a flash drive??
<binarymutant> I'll stick with Linux :P
<Unit193> No, when using a computer that isn't yours, it's handy to have your flashdrive with PuTTy and other programs so you don't have to use IE and not ssh into home
<binarymutant> even though the prospect of dressing as a ninja is tempting... getting shot by night guards isn't :/
<binarymutant> Ya I did that when I worked at MS OEM. Running a virtual linux
<binarymutant> off a flashdrive, it was cool
<Unit193> Na, I've gotten my flashdrive from a locked office when I forgot it once
<binarymutant> Ninja-like? Sweeet
<Unit193> Well, not sure about ninja, but I did have to pass a camera and make it over a door
<binarymutant> ball of smoke?
<Unit193> Heh, nope
<binarymutant> aww
<binarymutant> I've always wanted to say "Ninja vanish" in the correct context
<binarymutant> it's a dream
<binarymutant> maybe it should be my part message lol
<Unit193> I thought that was "Read error: Connection reset by peer"!!!
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> if your part message is multiline spam what would happen? You can't be kicked bc your leaving...
<Unit193> Depends on the channel, if it's too long, hello ban!
<binarymutant> things that make me go hmmm
<binarymutant> you think they'd ban me?
<Unit193> Not in here
<binarymutant> who's op in here now?
<binarymutant> wait do I still have ops??
<Unit193> cyber, ple, freenode staff, john, you, wr|st, ori|as, and Svper|gnova09
<binarymutant> !opme
<Unit193> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-us-tn binarymutant
<binarymutant> cool
<binarymutant> I was sure someone would take me off
<Unit193> Well, I didn't get kicked...
<binarymutant> for what...?
<Unit193> For you being opped :P
<binarymutant> lol
<Unit193> I guess it's a game when updating the topic, /kick Unit193
<binarymutant> I had ops to op ubotuTN but I can't remember why now...
<binarymutant> lol
<Unit193> To be fair, hasn't been here yet
<binarymutant> does pace really do that?
<Unit193> See aboce
<binarymutant> ? how far up..
<binarymutant> those pastebins from electric* have some strange commands in them... vgs lvs?
<binarymutant> a lot of mount points too sheesh
<Unit193> The part where I said it hadn't happened here :P
<binarymutant> ah :D
<Unit193> I know what you should do! Read the Ubuntu logs of this channel for the years you were gone :D
<Unit193> And howdy to the person reading them now! (Well, not now my time, but yours)
<binarymutant> erm um maybe if I have a few days to kill
<binarymutant> but I'm still enjoying the internet :D
<binarymutant> <-- Actually did read some backlog :(
<binarymutant> stuff about prostitutes and Charli Sheen lol
<cyberanger> binarymutant: charlie sheen, oh boy
<cyberanger> not end well
<Unit193> Shhh... We are all sleeping
<cyberanger> Unit193: shh, be rary rary wiet, we're hunting wabbits
<Unit193> I've seen more stuff related to that this week....
<cyberanger> Unit193: looney tunes
<cyberanger> ?
<Unit193> Yep, the rabbit mostly (just about like that)
<Unit193> This is for anyone still up http://pics.kuvaton.com/bshit/dragonvomit.jpg
<wrst> Unit193: how about for those of us that just got up?
<Unit193> Well, I would assume it's more funny at night, but sure!
<Unit193> And good morning wrst!
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 good morning
<wrst> and Unit193 that's funny in the morning also :P
<Unit193> Well that's good
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> Unit193: you not slept yet?
<xpistos> Morning all from my New Job!
<cosmicpizza> morning all
<wrst> morning xpistos, how is it going?
<wrst> and morning cosmicpizza!
<xpistos> wrst: boring so far but I am sure it will pick up
<wrst> ha ha yes you willl long for boring soon enough
<xpistos> that is soo ture
<xpistos> or true
<xpistos> Back
 * xpistos has to make his way through a 350 page manual by the end of the day. Luckily, he is on page 236!
<xpistos> brb
<xpistos> back
<wrst> abotu time
<wrst> about even!
<xpistos> Oh, and FYI - Dove Hot Chocolate is good. Especially when it is free.
<xpistos> Back ... again
<wrst> about time xpistos :P
<xpistos> no fooling
<xpistos> ask  me the best part about my new nob
<xpistos> job
<xpistos> lol
<xpistos> my new job
<cyberanger> xpistos: spell check isn't required for your new nob?
<cyberanger> I'll bite, what's the best part
<xpistos> I can show up at 7 take a15 min break at 11:45 take another 15 break at 12 and go home at 3pm
<wrst> xpistos: i want your new job :P
<xpistos> I hate taking an hour lunch cause it makes me lag all day
<xpistos> instead I can work through and go home an hour early!
<xpistos> and miss all of the nashville traffic on the way
<xpistos> TA-DA!
<wrst> that's very nice xpistos
<xpistos> did I meantion I am in paid training for 3 months!
<wrst> ok xpistos you are just braggin now, thats enough :P
<xpistos> not sure what happened there
<wrst> get it in gear xpistos you gotta know these things
<xpistos> thedown si9de is I had to read a technical manual of 350+ pages in two days
<wrst> well just 175 pages a day :P
<cosmicpizza> is Ti 89 titanium working on linux ?
<chris4585> good news, the motherboard works
<chris4585> so I'm on my old desktop right now
<wrst> cool chris4585!
<chris4585> yeah but it seems I may have some audio problems
<chris4585> is 11.10 oneric?
<chris4585> I think it is
<chris4585> I haven't kept up with the code names in a while
<chris4585> well bbl gotta do a fresh install
<Unit193> Well, someone is having fun ;)
<chris4585> ?
<Unit193> xpistos_/Xpistos1/Xpistos has been cycleing
<xpistos_> not sure what that is?
<xpistos> That is better now
<Unit193> Well, it was supposed to be "cycling", but I had a ton of email to read (17 since 7:50 alone)
<xpistos> Well, Time to go home
<xpistos> l8s!
<wrst> this is cool: http://www.system76.com/desktops/model/meerkat
<wrst> I like how they are marketing ubuntu one
<Unit193> Did you know UbuntuOne works better in Windows than Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<Unit193> (Ingegration thati si)
<wrst> that stinks Unit193 :\
<cyberanger> yeah, not a suprise exactly, but still a disappointment
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-26
<binarymutant> he's baack *dumdumduummm*
<binarymutant> ^ with lightning effects
<binarymutant> wow a day after I said I didn't like lisp the creator died. Halloween spooky
<Unit193> wrst: You know an autorejoin on kick for quassel?
<wrst> uhh i think there is an option but not for sure?
<wrst> well not finding it Unit193
<Unit193> Thanks for checking
<wrst> Unit193: there has to be something i'm missing
<Unit193> wrst: Haven't used it enough
<Unit193> average_guy: Welcome back
<binarymutant> it's so early my eyeballs hurt.
<wrst> ha ha binarymutant
<wrst> wake up!
<vychune> good morning\
<wrst> morning vychune
<vychune> whats up?
<wrst> very littel you?
<vychune> waiting on my friend to text me back\
<vychune> :/
<vychune> not much
<wrst> hopefully you want be waiting for long
<xpistos> morning all
<xpistos> Capo!
<wrst> morning xpistos
<vychune> xpistos: o/
<vychune> as usual BSID
<vychune> *BSOD
<wrst> nice vychune :\
<vychune> a nice Bull S**T Over Dose to start the day
<vychune> greatttttttttt
<vychune> o/
<vychune> *crickets*
<xpistos_> I really need to figure out what is going on with that
<wrst> yes you do xpistos_ it really annoys me :P
<xpistos_> I could always kill quassel, that might fix the problem
<wrst> looks like a network issu?
<wrst> i rarely get those
<chris4585> I really hate it when hardware ceases to work correctly in linux :|
<cyberanger> chris4585: compared to windows, I like it, I hate failing hardware reguardless the software
<chris4585> it just makes me want to bang my head and ask the question why does a outdated kernel support something but yet a updated kernel decides to stop supporting something?
<cyberanger> an AGP graphics card or something a few era's back?
<chris4585> no, ps3 eyetoy
<cyberanger> really?!?
<chris4585> yeah, in earlier releases of ubuntu it works just fine, mic and video, not just video works
<chris4585> not=now
<cyberanger> ouch
<johnhaitas> so wrst cyberanger xpistos_ ... i forgot my bitlbee password
<johnhaitas> any suggestions?
<wrst> cyberanger: any suggestions ^^^ :)
<wrst> johnhaitas: cyberanger got me into it so he has to provide support for life, i think that is correct?
<xpistos_> I agree
<xpistos_> alright peeps time to go home
<xpistos_afk> Night everyone
<Unit193> Good night (already?)
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: your server?
<xpistos_afk> yep when you start work at 7
<cyberanger> xpistos_afk: still afternoon, your just a lucky .... umhm
<xpistos_afk> well that too
 * cyberanger would like to know who he has to kill for a stable job around here :-/
 * cyberanger also wonders if buttering up somebody here would help
<xpistos_afk> I could get you ajob where I work no problem
<xpistos_afk> but
<xpistos_afk> it is in Nashville
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: lemme know when your back online, hopefully we both will be by then
<binarymutant> gah work :(
<cyberanger> what the mutant said ;-)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: bad day?
<binarymutant> no just exhausted
<cyberanger> now that I understand
<binarymutant> utterly & totally
 * cyberanger hands binarymutant a cup of "rest" brand coffee
<binarymutant> I've got my energy drink-but it isn't working
<cyberanger> lol, my last energy drink worked too well
<Unit193> Heh, yep ;)
<cyberanger> 1.5 to 2 grams of caffine, so many issuees from that high a dose in a 15 minute window
<binarymutant> lol, my caffine tolerance is too high
<cyberanger> binarymutant: sounds like rest is what you really need (yes coming from the guy who's often up 40 hours at a time, I know I know)
<binarymutant> thought about it, but if I go to sleep now I won't be able to sleep tonight
<binarymutant> so must stay up
<cyberanger> binarymutant: well, my tolerance is high to a point, doesn't handle getting firebombed into the system
<cyberanger> arythmic & high heart beat
<cyberanger> caffine jitters that are mistaken for a seizure
<cyberanger> or nothing at all
<binarymutant> http://aeroshots.com/
<binarymutant> ^ I'd like to have some of that
<cyberanger> ol
<cyberanger> lol
<Unit193> I have too much blood in my caffine system!!
<cyberanger> Unit193: hahahah, thats good
<binarymutant> rofl
<Unit193> And maybe too true for some :P
<binarymutant> I was just trying to use the '+' symbol in a google search, then opened my rss readers and BoingBoing just posted an article about how it no longer works
<binarymutant> irony
<chris4585> binarymutant, lol thats how it goes
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-27
<chris4585> I think I might have to clean out my xchat..
 * Mighty_Penguin kicks freenode
<binarymutant> in internet, freenode kicks you
<Unit193> Heh, I checked my shells sshd_config, it's also listening on 53 :P
<cyberanger> in soviet union, tsa gropes you.........................no wait
<cyberanger> Unit193: on dns's port, heh
<cyberanger> Unit193: why'd you do that
<cyberanger> binarymutant: what did it used to do (google + I mean)
<Unit193> cyberanger: I didn't
<cyberanger> was gonna ask chris4585 if his hardware issue was solved, now I wanna ask did it grow into a networking issue
<cyberanger> Unit193: um, you didn't tell sshd to listen on port 53?
<Unit193> Nope, as I said, my shell account
<binarymutant> cyberanger: it used to add search terms. Blank AND Blank
<binarymutant> err blank AND blank2
<cyberanger> ah, I think I did that with OR
<cyberanger> AND/OR
<cyberanger> shame
<binarymutant> 'or' was some other symbol
<binarymutant> |
<binarymutant> ah apparently you can use the words too
<cyberanger> yeah, that's right
<cyberanger> both on the symbol & the words
<binarymutant> learn something new everyday
<cyberanger> did they kill words too, or just the symbol
<binarymutant> they replaced it with: blank "blank2"
<cyberanger> yeah, old days I did that with yahoo (old predated google, or at least in their early era)
<Unit193> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/6503.html Rather good read, "And I can just imagine Windows Update removing any Fedora/Debian/Ubuntu etc key every time it runs on a dual-boot machine."
<electricus> hey guys
<Unit193> Howdy electricus
<electricus> does anyone know what happens if you run 'rsync -ave user@host:/dir /local/dir' without specifying 'ssh' ?
<electricus> a bunch of directories flew by and then it just ended.. now I realize what happened..
<electricus> i hope i just didn't screw anything up :-/
<cyberanger> electricus: what?
<wrst> xpistos: having fun? :P
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> cyberanger: are you here?
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> Capo
<Xpistos> I am trying to get cyberanger a job
<Xpistos> msb cyberanger are you here?
<Xpistos> LOL
<wrst> cyberanger: you really need to talk with Xpistos
<wrst> :)
<chris4585> I seem to be having a strange audio problem, it appears only headphones work
<vychune> o/
<chris4585> I just wish I could be done with computer problems
<chris4585> so I fixed it, but I have a feeling it'll come back
<chris4585> :|
<binarymutant> headphone jacksense? Where the speakers muted, but the headphones work
<chris4585> everything was unmuted, they simply don't always work for my speakers
<chris4585> reboot nothing, plugin headphones and they work but not my speakers
<chris4585> so I have no idea, I'm not sure what I did to make them work
<binarymutant> Try a different pair of speakers
<binarymutant> might be a short? idk
<chris4585> no, they work fine with xp and for my ps3
<chris4585> I'm doing a line-in to my monitor's speakers and they work fine
<chris4585> :/
<binarymutant> not sure then :/  I don't know any other way that speakers would stop working besides jacksense issues(muted) or hardware issues
<chris4585> well I did read that this motherboard did have a crappy audio jack
<chris4585> so if that is the case I might get a cheap audio card
<chris4585> but it also annoys me that hdmi is picked up, but doesn't work :|
<electricus> cyberanger: oh. .i was just curious about the behavior of rsync when i mistyped the command or rather gave an incomplete command with the 'ssh' option when specifying -e
<Xpistos> Well, KI am just about outta here for the day
<Xpistos> so
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-28
<cyberanger> electricus: not really tried to find out on that one
<cyberanger> it's been Hectic day everyone, sorry if I missed your messages, reading the days chatter to catch up now
 * wrst now hates Fedora with a passion
<Unit193> Why?
<cyberanger> fuzzy hats, yeah
<wrst> Unit193: i have never gotten it to work and I need it to just to test something in gnome 3.0 everything I have now is running gnome 3.2, its a pain in the rear
<wrst> i'm going to bed and forgetting it :) night all
<cyberanger> wrst: never a fan ofedora, but I've used it
<Unit193> Awww... So soon he goes...
<Unit193> Good night
<cyberanger> wish you luck on it (still working out openlp issues for a final setup too)
<wrst> cyberanger: that's what I needed fedora for was some testing
<cyberanger> some openlp testing, ouch
<wrst> yeah issue with gnome 3.2
<wrst> confirming with fedora since it still has 3.0
<cyberanger> what are you on with the issue
<wrst> cyberanger: anything running gnome 3.2 arch/ubuntu but not unity, so I'm guessing its clutter
<average_guy> Good morning all
<wrst> morning average_guy
<average_guy> How is wrst today?
<wrst> good average_guy and you?
<average_guy> I'm doing pretty well.  Trying to decide what kinda trouble to get into today.
<wrst> ha ha
<pace_t_zulu> morning fellas
<wrst> howdy pace_t.... errr johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> morning wrst
<johnhaitas> errr wrst
<wrst> :P
<wrst> how are you doing johnhaitas?
<johnhaitas> wrst: well ... you
<wrst> yep a nice rainy friday :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: would be awesome if you can attend release party tonight even for 30 min - 1 hr ... i think i may be the only one attending
<wrst> wish i could have inlaws baby stuff all going on tonight :\
<johnhaitas> wrst: that's ok
<johnhaitas> wrst: if you can find someone in here in middle tn ... nashville who wants to come
<vychune> o/
<vychune> sup people
<techMiles> hey vychune
<vychune> techMiles: long time no see
<techMiles> yeah been busy as hell
<vychune> hmm
<vychune> doing what may i ask
<vychune> ?
<techMiles> work and college
<techMiles> and taking care of the house.. though that last one only to some degree. lol
<vychune> Lol
<vychune> i'm a NEET at the moment
<techMiles> a wat?
<vychune> Not Employed, in Education, or Training
<wrst> work and college are way over rated techMiles ;)
<vychune> NEET
<techMiles> ah.
<techMiles> lmao, wrst right.
<techMiles> I am a systems analyst intern at a company that does HIT
<wrst> after college its all over!
<vychune> o/ wrst
<wrst> howdy vychune
<vychune> cool techMiles
<vychune> wrst: what you been up to?
<techMiles> I have been loving it, actually.
<wrst> just work work work vychune
<techMiles> Stressful at times, because they dion't want to spend better money on better systems for us to use..
<techMiles> like our ticketing system
<vychune> i wish i had any job at this point.
<techMiles> we actually need people.
<techMiles> but we are in Memphis.
<vychune> O_O
<techMiles> we need another help desk analyst
<vychune> well i'm screwed
<vychune> thanks for trying techMiles
<techMiles> why screwed? there are cheap apt's here. and we get paid decently well.
<techMiles> if you can be full-time you get benefits, too.
<vychune> do they want experience?
<techMiles> well they hired me, and another guy who has networking experience but NO desktop support exp
<techMiles> it's windows desktop support, mind you.
<vychune> ah, whaat have i got to lose
<techMiles> windows desktop, XP through 7, only two vista machines that I know of. we cover multiple clinics, we do managed services, desktop support, network support, and software support. Depending upon the contract we have with the clinic.
<techMiles> tryign to find our Monster ad
<techMiles> >_< can't find it.
<techMiles> we had some 150-200 applications but most were crap. The few we did interview, when they got in there, my supervisor and the sysadmin said they either forgot a lot or lied on their resume.
<techMiles> our website is sergemd.com btw
<vychune> wish me luck
<techMiles> I do. :)
<vychune> where are you guys located?
<techMiles> I240 & Poplar
<techMiles> gotta run..
<techMiles> email me if you want, with your resume, too if you want.
<techMiles> tech.miles@gmail.com
<vychune> ok
<vychune> o/
<xpistos> Yo
<xpistos> sorry my power went off at the house
<xpistos> Anybody home?
<average_guy> Nope
<xpistos> Nice
<average_guy> What's up xpistos?
<xpistos> Trying to figure out a data validity question in libreoffice. Anything exciting on your end
<xpistos> ???
<average_guy> Nope, pretty boring day here.  I am spending some time learning photoshop.
<xpistos> Boo! Photoshop
<average_guy> Why do you say that?
<average_guy> I've only ever used GIMP
<average_guy> But photoshop is so widely used that it seems worth my time to at least check out
<xpistos> It is roughly the same
* johnhaitas changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Nashville TONIGHT @ 6:30PM CDT - see http://bit.ly/oQ4cKi for more info | Next Meeting: Nov. 3 @ 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://bit.ly/oQ4cKi
<johnhaitas> average_guy cyberanger Juzzy techMiles twayneprice Unit193 xpistos ZenAdm1n ... REMINDER: If you are in/near Nashville this evening ... Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Nashville TONIGHT @ 6:30PM CDT at J&J's Market and Cafe in midtown - see http://bit.ly/oQ4cKi for more info
<johnhaitas> hey guys ... there is an Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party tonight at 6:30PM CDT at J&J's Market and Cafe in midtown ... see http://bit.ly/oQ4cKi for info
<johnhaitas> oops ... wrong channel
<Unit193> :P
 * Unit193 can't make it, figured you'd guess though ;)
<johnhaitas> if you leave now you can ;)
<Unit193> CDT helps me not :P
<Unit193> I'd be there about 22:23 my time
<johnhaitas> Unit193: wait ... where are you?
<Unit193> Hidden :P
<xpistos> johnhaitas: I won't be able to make it this time. but I should be good from now on
<xpistos> #openoffice and #libreoffice are about worthless
<johnhaitas> haha
<johnhaitas> hashtag or channel
<johnhaitas> you could tweet that and it would still work
<Unit193> johnhaitas/pace_t_zulu: I'm the out of stater, cyberanger and wrst wouldn't let me leave
<xpistos> channel
<cyberanger> Unit193: yep, we value our out of state members & out of country members as highly as our in state ones
<cyberanger> just uhh, more privilages to being in state
<Unit193> Aye, food....
<Xpistos-again> back
<Xpistos-again> cyberanger: where should I send the email about the postion at work?
<cyberanger> howdo I keep missing him
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: are you trying to trip me up ;-)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: sup
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: you keep missing him because he doesn't have a persistent connection
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: too much, not enough, jury's still out on today (yesterday was too busy, not necessarlly in a bad way though)
<cyberanger> persistent connection & I'm not staring at my screen like my old habit was
 * cyberanger considers setting up some notification scripts
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: how about you, things going well?
 * cyberanger heads to his next (and last planned) errand of the day
<cyberanger> bbiab
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: it would be nice if an ubuntu event i've planned would be attended by someone/anyone
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: how about you?
<average_guy> Aww johnhatitas, poor guy.  I'm sorry your turnout is looking bleak.  I would show if it weren't so far.
<johnhaitas> average_guy: thanks man ... it's not *my* turnout
<johnhaitas> average_guy: i'd be pretty miserable if i were to take it personally
<johnhaitas> that is why i won't
<average_guy> No doubt johnhaitas.  I've seen you trying hard to let people know all day.  All you can do is all you can do tho..
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: is that event today?
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: Yes, it has not been a secret either.
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: yeah, but my mind makes it as good as one :-/
<cyberanger> had been thinking of phreaknic at best, and that's on the rocks atm
<cyberanger> no way due to fuel costs alone
<cyberanger> for both trips at present
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: it has been the topic in this channel since Oct 6
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: understood
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: our topic is so long, I don't see much of it on the netbook
<average_guy> I second that
<cyberanger> it's in my calendar too, I did know of it, said I was barely able to plan for phreaknic (with more notice too)
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I'll see what I can do for then, can't do anything for today
<cyberanger> actually, driving time alone ensures I'd be late if I left now, I'd get there 7pm with traffic I'd expect
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: did nlug get notified ?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I didn't notify them, seems to be the usual issue
<johnhaitas> so cyberanger, you there?
<cyberanger> yeah, here in cleveland
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: what's up?
<johnhaitas> yea
<johnhaitas> so just out of curiousity
<johnhaitas> you think people will know its a party w one person sitting here?
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ^
<Unit193> Dance!
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: good question, any tux/ubuntu gear to help stand out
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: no ... what gear?
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: stuff i've purchased/
<cyberanger> say, an ubuntu t-shirt, or even just making ubuntu noticable if somebody were looking
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i don't have an ubuntu shirt
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: do you have an ubuntu shirt?
<cyberanger> yeah, doubt it'd fit you (barely fits me anymore, and from your photo, figure your a little taller)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: taller?
<johnhaitas> what photo?
<cyberanger> honestly, prior expirence shows that if you've got your laptop out & looking for those coming in, they'll be looking too, obivously  looking for some group
<cyberanger> facebook I guess, maybe your site
<johnhaitas> there are going to be other tables w laptops open ... you been to j&j's before?
<cyberanger> maybe a prior event
<cyberanger> yeah, been to J&J's
<cyberanger> your not on a 2600 friday, so linux laptop may stand out, hrm
<johnhaitas> there could be 10 laptops open
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: macbook pro over here
<cyberanger> 10, that's a slow night
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: hardware or software?
<cyberanger> or both?
<johnhaitas> right
<johnhaitas> i run a lot of different software
<johnhaitas> this is my primary machine
<cyberanger> ohh, and on top of that, who notified nlug?
<johnhaitas> but yes, i have linux on here
<johnhaitas> but mac os x is my primary os ...
 * cyberanger wonders here...
<johnhaitas> maybe its sacrilege in here ... but mac os x is a better desktop os than ubuntu :O
<johnhaitas> i didn't notify nlug
<johnhaitas> i know no one in nlug
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: it's hard to see the point
<cyberanger> I know two or three, and on their list
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i'll pm you
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: well, we've got people praising arch & debian in here (myself included) so i get that
 * cyberanger watches for PM
 * cyberanger sees PM
 * Unit193 doesn't see PM
 * johnhaitas doesn't believe it
 * orias looks for AM
<johnhaitas> orias Unit193 ... y'all are welcome to join #unaccepted
<orias> well that being said, is that really in the spirit of #unaccepted?
<orias> :p
<johnhaitas> orias: it's not #unwelcome
<cyberanger> lol
<orias> hehe
<orias> back in a bit
<johnhaitas> orias: join us in #unaccepted
<johnhaitas> wrst you are welcome to join us in unaccepted
<johnhaitas> fuck you meetingology
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-22
<wrst> chris4585: that is my life... being in the dark :) it can be a happy place ;)
<chris4585> not when you don't know what you work lol
<wrst> well that would be different :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-23
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are you?
<wrst> doing well chris4585 all going well?
<chris4585> wrst, so far so good
<wrst> work still going ok?
<chris4585> wrst, sorry for the delay, waiting for them to call still
<wrst> ahh waiting is not fun!
<chris4585> nope
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-24
 * wrst yawns and throws a rock at xTEMPx
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> hey chris4585
<chris4585> I got my h100 radiator in the mail today, installed it and my system is running about 7c cooler all around and I'm loving it
<wrst> nice
<wrst> i have always wanted to attempt some of that but i really don't use a desktop anymore
<chris4585> ah, it is well worth it if you want your computer to run cooler, it will
<wrst> i don't do enought with mine to make it hot just browse the web and other mind numbing stuff
<chris4585> ah, I open like 30 flash videos in one sitting then go through them all
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-25
<xTEMPLARx> they who what what?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you ok?? :)
<xTEMPLARx> I think so
<xTEMPLARx> you?
<wrst> doing well last time i checked :)
<wrst> checking out subsonic ever used it xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> can't say I have.  what it is?
<wrst> place it on your server, and you can connect and play your music anywhere has players for android and iphone and also a fairly neat windows player that i'm currently using since i'm imprisoned at work
<wrst> i think it does video also haven't attemptedt hat
<wrst> *that
<wrst> and you can control it remotely to start music on your server playing at the server location
<xTEMPLARx> interesting
<wrst> multi user etc etc
<xTEMPLARx> although I gots spotify now :\
<wrst> this is pretty neat not for everyone of course
<xTEMPLARx> I woulda loved something like that prior to finding spotify
<xTEMPLARx> my mp3 collection is quite stinkin' large but it is pretty stagnant since I quit looking for songs via fileshares
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<xTEMPLARx> I stopped doing it back when they really started cracking down.  It just isn't worth the risk.
<wrst> i frequent amazon
<xTEMPLARx> amazon's service is good
<xTEMPLARx> I"ve gotten some music from there
<wrst> yes no drm
<wrst> itunes blows
<xTEMPLARx> I've bought music from the Ubuntu ONE service too
<xTEMPLARx> bought some from itunes as well
<wrst> i have never done that
<xTEMPLARx> but now I'm using spotify
<wrst> my wife uses itunes i'm just not a huge fan
<xTEMPLARx> and I rarely touch mp3s anymore
<cyberanger>  /me preferes flac
 * cyberanger accidently put a space there. <facepalm />
<xTEMPLARx> :D
 * cyberanger yawns, still waking up, despite being up for 6 hours as it stands
<wrst> cyberanger: sounds like a good day
<cyberanger> wrst: any day you can limp away from....
<wrst> very true
<cyberanger> great day is any day you can walk away from
<cyberanger> running away from is either a bad day or just showing off ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> after taking last week off i'm still trying to get into the swing of things... and its almost friday
<wrst> cyberanger: any phone suggestions i'm leaning galaxy s3
<cyberanger> well, your looking at Verizon still, yes?
<cyberanger> or ...?
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i'm just going to the great satan again
<wrst> welcome aboard chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, thanks
<wrst> doing ok chris4585?
<chris4585> did you hear that 13.04 will have a new icon theme designed by the guy who made faenza?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, besides the fact I was let go, but they are building a new walmart down the road so I will apply there
<wrst> chris4585: :(
<xTEMPLARx> sorry to hear that chris4585
<chris4585> its alright xTEMPLARx
<chris4585> I'll find something else :)
<xTEMPLARx> good :D
<chris4585> woot http://chris4585.tumblr.com/post/34311113933/successfully-transplanted-my-old-rosewill-heatsink-to
<wrst> chris4585:  you are running cool again :)
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, both of my computers
<chris4585> 28C right now, but I haven't seen it go over 31C and that was what I saw when I first turned my computer on everyday!
<wrst> literally "cool" :)
<chris4585> yeah :)
<chris4585> hrm, I'm getting less than 1mb/sec transfer from one external hdd to another... this is painful and I'm not sure but I believe one of my external hdds are going to die soon
<wrst> could it be a usb issue?
<chris4585> wrst, possibly, my motherboard sucks though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-26
<wrst> ahh yep could be
<chris4585> I did get the external back in like 2006?
<chris4585> maybe 2007
<chris4585> so it is old, I'm thinking I want to just take the hard drive out of its enclosure
<wrst> I have a couple I need to do that to
<chris4585> I think everything would perform better
<chris4585> rather the hard drive would
<wrst> yes
<wrst> morning chris4585
<chris4585> good morning wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<chris4585> wrst, sort of, got my paycheck but got shorted a day, so I have to go and fix that..
<chris4585> bbl
<wrst> hope you get it worked out chris4585
<wrst> wb williammanda
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-27
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<wrst> doing well ?
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> you?
<wrst> yep hungry... waiting on the wife to get back so we can eat!
<chris4585> sounds good
<chris4585> just had a chicken sandwich from wendy's
<wrst> Wendy's haste best fast food
<chris4585> yeah I like them
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> if he would just wait a minute
<chris4585> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-28
<cyberanger> wrst: in his defence, he waited 3 minutes, 50 seconds
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> that's better than a lot of times
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> ha ha good point cyberanger
<chris4585> hey cyberanger, how are you dude?
<cyberanger> about to go into work, a bit tired, but doing ok
<cyberanger> how about you
<chris4585> ah good stuff, I'm ok, just living day by day
<cyberanger> well, it's already time to go, shame....
<cyberanger> catch you all later
<chris4585> later
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-21
<wrst> morning tenc
<tenc> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<tenc> Great wrst, thanks, spent the weekend at a wedding in Nashville. That was a lot of fun. How about you? Back from your trip now?
<wrst> yep we didn't really go on a trip, just a day trip for the little one
<tenc> Now I'm starting the upgrade process to 13.10.
<wrst> ugh :)
<wrst> upgrades always scare me
<tenc> I should probably be scared but I try to go in to it optimistic. ;D
<wrst> ha ha I need to give 13.10 a spin
<Unit193> wrst: Upgrades are easy, except for the little glitches. ;P
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 I am in constant upgrade ;)
<wrst> oh and I got that kernel 1 day after you compiled it Unit193 :P
<Unit193> Of course you did, I haven't even rebooted in to it yet. :D
<wrst> ha ha I did
<tenc> Upgrade successful.
<wrst> congrats tenc
<tenc> ^^
<Unit193> What upgrade glitches did you hit? :P
<wrst> Unit193: I'm thinking about giving Ubuntu Gnome a try
<Unit193> Pretty sure it's pretty basic so nothing that interesting for you, but feel free.
<wrst> its gnome 3.8 but curious how they are doing things
<wrst> I really wish they would have stayed the course with gnome
<tenc> Unit193: almost none so far. One small issue with the sound-indicator that was easy to fix, everything else was smooth.
<Unit193> ...You're on Unity right?
<tenc> Heck no. Xfce.
<tenc> With compton, which I added recently to address screen tearing issues.
<tenc> Unit193: Holding off on the upgrade?
<Unit193> tenc: Updated about 2 weeks before release on 2 or 3, only one on raring still.
<Unit193> (Well, netbook too, but that's out of order right now. :P )
<Unit193> tenc: And yeah, that'd be why you got the indicator problem.
<Unit193> tenc: For what it's worth, you may get the Xfce GTK3 stack for indicators in backports.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-22
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice.
<wrst> tenc: how are you doing?
<tenc> Great wrst. How about yourself?
<wrst> doing well... so far :)
<tenc> I think I just powered down my remote VM. Doh. -_-
<tenc> Hey Unit193: I noticed since upgrading to 13.10 that there's no longer a 'Sound' entry in Settings Manager; sound works fine but there were some nice controls in there to set per-app volume. Know anything about how I might restore it?
<wrst> tenc: not for sure if this is related or not?  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<wrst> oh no its not that's about the indicator
<tenc> Yeah, thanks wrst I managed to fix the indicator yesterday.
<wrst> as usual I'm no help... where is Unit193? he is the xfce expert especially xubuntu
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<Unit193> tenc: The one in  Multimedia > PulseAudio Volume Control ?
<tenc> Hah, there it is... just moved. Thanks Unit193.
<wrst> Unit193: you the master :)
<Unit193> The never ending drumbeat!
<Unit193> Anyway, padevchooser is back in too, I even helped. :P
<wrst> good Unit193 :)
<Unit193> wrst: When's Arch switching to Gnome/Wayland?
<wrst> arch doesn't really switch to such things... its just up to you to choose them
<Unit193> Arch switched from sysv to systemd, it's not really up to you always.
<wrst> no they do go to new technologies
<wrst> and eventually you will have to go to wayland or hack something together
<wrst> and I think sysv is still available probably in the aur
<wrst> Unit193: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/sysvinit/
<Unit193> Yeah, but with everything depending on sysd...
<Unit193> wrst: oblogout in aur?
<wrst> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/oblogout-fork-git/
<wrst> ?
<wrst> Unit193: yeah systemv is really outdated I think now, and if you use gnome systemd isn't required but it is designed to work with systemd
<Unit193> wrst: Really?  Gnome seemed to be really attached to it, they made a good pair too. :P
<Unit193> And yeah, but looks like a fork. ;)
<wrst> Unit193:  I have no clue what it even is :)
<Unit193> Heh, a fork never committed to. :P
<wrst> Unit193: with ssd and systemd my boot times are pretty speedy, but I really don't care a lot about boot times as long as it isn't like booting winows 3.1 or something
<Unit193> wrst: It's a handy little program to call shutdown/reboot/etc in openbox, by itself it doesn't really do it.
<wrst> that's a pain :)
<wrst> shutdown -h now, come on Unit193 do it oldschool
<Unit193> I updated it for my openbox build, found it on some Debian Maintainer's git repo, now it works for 13.10 and it's cludge systemd.  I normally use poweroff, but this doesn't require admin account, just policykit.
<wrst> cludge systemd?
<wrst> Unit193: does it still look like debian will go systemd?
<Unit193> Well you know udev and logind (consolekit replacement) are systemd source packages?   And sadly, does appear to be going that way. :/
<wrst> sadly?
<wrst> once again ubuntu goes alone
<Unit193> Yes, I rather dislike systemd.
<wrst> it starts services... I'm happy :)
<Unit193> wrst: Maybe, but upstart was there before systemd so it's not like everyone else had it's own thing.
<Unit193> Also, suse had it then dropped it I think, right?
<wrst> RHEL had it
<Unit193> Upstart?
<wrst> yes I think
<Unit193> Weiiird.
<wrst> it was in fedora
<Unit193> Anyway, if Debian really does go with systemd, I think the only sane thing for Ubuntu is to fall in line, no matter how annoying it is.
<wrst> I don't think they will do that
<Unit193> I'm pretty sure I'll be on xorg for a long time yet, so nothing new there.
<Unit193> wrst: I could see a reason for them to, but yeah, not sure.
<Unit193> But, if they made a upstart/systemd compatibility layer, it wouldn't be too insane as they could still sync everything, right?
<wrst> I have no clue
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> just like mir :)
<Unit193> Erm, no.
<Unit193> :P
<Unit193> One that actually works please.
<wrst> I think Ubuntu is going to do their own thing which is fine but I think they are heading the way of what OSX is to BSD
<wrst> which again may be good in the end its certainly an interesting ride to watch
<Unit193> wrst: https://www.google.com/search?q=oblogout&tbm=isch anyway, not bad.
<wrst> Unit193: that looks nice
<Unit193> Part of the reason my openbox build is large is because it has both webkit gtk2 and gtk3 because of ubiquity.  Ubiquity and casper pull in more than I'd like too.
<Unit193> :P
<Unit193> Anyway, that's seeded. :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-23
<elijah-mbp> ... i wish ubuntu et al would quit trying to reinvent things and just  build a solid, reliable experience.
<elijah-mbp> i have 20 years of linux experience and a bunch of the desktop shit is just fucking confusing.
<elijah-mbp> i mean, i'm actively considering just running OLVWM again.  from 1992/1993.  just so my head doesn't hurt all the time.
<wrst> ha ha elijah-mbp, have you tried xfce lately?
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: I'm with you, debian sid and openbox like I ran on lucid
<wrst> nah, you two are just old farts that yell at the kids to get off your yard :P
<cyberanger> actually that was further back, crunchbang running off of jaunty's repo's
<cyberanger> ...and keep it down will ya, I'm trying to rock climb here
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I'm weird I really like Gnome3.10 they had been making me mad up until that point but I really like 3.10
<average_guy> I'm definately in the "old fart" camp
<average_guy> things are changing a bit fast for me
<elijah-mbp> haha
<elijah-mbp> i like things to really slow down.
<elijah-mbp> i actually didn't mind the gnome3 / 'unity' stuff all that much.  it was just slower than i had hoped.
<elijah-mbp> i really think that simple is better, and a bunch of the current features are... not doing what people need.
<elijah-mbp> i mean, i fyou want to use a 10MB tiff as your wallpaper - go ahead, but it's going to be slow - but don't make everyone else do it.
<wrst> I don't mind the lack of things being light weight so much, becuase most reasonably "new" hardware say last 5 years will run most things
<cyberanger> but how much resources are you saving for other tasks
<wrst> I have found especially with something like kde it can be fairly light as in no kwin compositing that type of thing
<wrst> and then you have xfce, xlde etc too
<cyberanger> true, and with virtualbox and a ram disc...I go overboard elsewhere, so openbox works
<wrst> but all the developement towards the new user, I'm not really for sure if the new user really exist
<wrst> as in the person that is computer illeterate moving to linux
<cyberanger> well, are they moving to the windows 8 tiles, or OSX
<netritious> cyberanger: they are all moving back to DOS
<wrst> howdy netritious
<wrst> cyberanger: I must say gnome is somewhat doing its own thing as much as any body does their own thing
<cyberanger> netritious: lol, sad part is that might not be a joke
<cyberanger> the way people have held onto XP
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<netritious> howdy wrst
<wrst> how are you doing netritious?
<netritious> cyberanger: compared to vista xp is da bomb lol
<wrst> agreed !
<netritious> wrst: could always be worse, right? :)
<wrst> yes so they tell me :)
<wrst> netritious: I'm excited I have a nexus 7 tablet (old one from 2012) supposed to be in the mailbox when I get home
<cyberanger> it could be ME
<wrst> cyberanger: that's a sore subject I rushed out and bought that mess as soon as it was released :\
<netritious> ME was rebranded 98 with very few feature additions and quite a few feature removals
<wrst> the installer crashed repeatedly on me... that should have been my first sign
<cyberanger> and did not include a complementary bottle of advil
<netritious> 2000 was very solid, much better than NT, 98, or ME IMHO...that year I switched to NTFS for primary partition lol
<wrst> or a swear jar
<average_guy> I have still never seen Vista.  Only heard how much it sucked. Rocked ME though
<netritious> nice1 wrst
<wrst> netritious: I'm happily using ext4 and zfs now at home
 * wrst hasn't drank the btrfs kool-aid yet
<netritious> ne neither, but i'm closers
<netritious> *closer
<wrst> if I bork my install I might give it a go next tim
 * cyberanger has been on some systems with force compress on
<wrst> cyberanger: didn't eat your hamster?
<cyberanger> nope
<wrst> I might give it a try I've been feeling the need for an adventure and my install has been way too smoothe
<netritious> force compress? as in the FS is flagged to compress everything?
<cyberanger> yep
<netritious> wrst: what are you running?
<wrst> arch still on my laptop, debian on the little vps I have
<cyberanger> everything but boot
<netritious> why would someone do that cyberanger?
<netritious> wrst I keep finding myself back on ubuntu
<netritious> unless i want to build stuff then i use debian
<wrst> netritious: I do less modifying with arch than ubuntu, I like stock gnome, which is getting harder and harder to get a good experience on ubuntu
<cyberanger> netritious: do what, force compress?
<netritious> looking at either trying gentoo or going back to bsd land, but will most likely stay on ubuntu/debian for a while still
<cyberanger> my case, make cryptanalysis next to impossible without a rubber hose
<netritious> cyberanger: yes
<netritious> thats a decent reason cyberanger
<netritious> *'s
<netritious> gentoo has an active system hardening project and portage which is like freebsd ports
<netritious> I'm a long time fan of the freebsd ports system
<cyberanger> makes it harder to correlate encrypted data with known plaintext, between that an my other peices of the process, leaves little room for any vector short of attacking me
<netritious> cyberanger: I figured as much when you said that
<netritious> i'm not to worried about my data minus keeping it backed up.
<Unit193> Pretty sure I don't need to link to http://xkcd.com/538/ ? :D
<wrst> Unit193: :)
<netritious> nice1 Unit193
<average_guy> Hahaha to tru
<Unit193> By that time you can't remember anymore though. ;)
<netritious> cyberanger: I do use volume and file crypto in the event my systems are stolen by some random theif.
<netritious> Theif: "Oh, that computer looks cool! Bet it's worth a lot!"...proceeds to yank from wall while powered on
<Unit193> Said the theif, to the moon...
<netritious> it happened to a freind who was giving a next door neighbor's teenage son some music lessons, who then broke in and stole everything when my friend went out of town.
<netritious> the VGA and RJ45 port were still attache dot the cables
<netritious> *ports
<netritious> and *attached to the cables
<netritious> cyberanger: are you using a system with a TPM module?
 * netritious thinks that module after TPM is a little redundant, but whatever
<netritious> android on a stick...any one here use one? and have you tried to put something other than android on it?
<wrst> netritious: I have never used one but researched it a while back didn't seem like they were powerful enough at the time that much would be very effective on them
<cyberanger> netritious: nope, I don't agree with the TPM spec
<cyberanger> if you don't fully control a cryptosystem, you have no control
<netritious> cyberanger: not sure i understand how TPM gives you less control?
<netritious> wrst: http://www.tronsmart.com/Item/46
<wrst> hmm netritious now that has soome kick behind it
<netritious> yeah i've been waiting on something like this for a while now.
<netritious> got a little taste of quad-core+1GB ddr with daughter's tablet (agptek i think) and it works very very well
<cyberanger> netritious: it relates to the manufacture process with the  endorsement key
<netritious> *1GB ddr3
<netritious> cyberanger: please elaborate
<wrst> I'm doing some googling on that little device that could be fun
<cyberanger> netritious: I'm trying to remember fully, but the endorsement key is burned into the TPM at manufacture, which means the plant in china had at that moment access to the public and private keys
<cyberanger> and hence the ability to compromise the TPM
<netritious> If I were a gvt official or something, and had to travel to china, then yes, I might be worried a little.
<cyberanger> I fall under the "or something" and am just as worried about them travelling here
<netritious> so how do you go about mitigating evil maid, cold/warm boot attacks, etc? "hands on attack" is how I think about it
<netritious> "hands on console attack" is better..."HAC attack" lol
<cyberanger> usb key holds boot partition, and nothing is kept in the MBR
<cyberanger> so nothing for evil maid to latch onto
<netritious> I haven't heard of it done, but evil made could also be performed via firmware attacks
<cyberanger> cold boot and warm boot is a bit more challenging, aside from the systems using ECC ram, what I've tried doing is powering it down and then power it up and hope that it gets overwritten, or at least reassigned as free and screw up the read
<cyberanger> not I power it up but don't decrypt
<cyberanger> if it's firmware in the dvd drive, and is meant for linux, then I'm screwed
<netritious> lol
<netritious> do you use encrypted swap cyberanger?
<cyberanger> however part two of all these efforts is to send something home, so in theroy If I'm travelling, I'd be checking my network connections more so
<cyberanger> yeah, encrypted swap and btrfs
<cyberanger> honestly, I'm more concerned of travelling to them and getting arrested by MSS
<cyberanger> with my gear not on me
<netritious> thinking about a bootable usb thumb drive that on boot, mounts your system's /boot ...
<netritious> on first run generates hashes, and on subsequent boots compares the file's hashes
<netritious> maybe play a beep sequence based on what it finds and displays filenames that don't match
<netritious> use boot as an evil maid detector
<netritious> *the system's /boot
<netritious> oh and the MBR would need to be dumped and checked
<netritious> maybe in addition to that, a dd of /boot as backup so you can restore in the event of tampering
<netritious> oh and MBR hehe
<cyberanger> my case, that's pretty much what I've done, just different methods
<cyberanger> ignore the MBR, since I'm telling it to USB boot
<cyberanger> any files not in /boot are encrypted, any files in /boot are on the usb key along with kali linux
<cyberanger> I can't check the firmware though
<cyberanger> and I don't worry about /boot, leave it stock, nothing to protect, if it's compromised, regenerate it
<cyberanger> and if it leaves my side, it's as good as compromised
<Unit193> cyberanger: Kali, gnome right?  Did you ever review Backbox?
<cyberanger> yeah, come to think of it, when using that boot mode
<cyberanger> and backbox idk, not recently
<netritious> cyberanger: i see how your methods mitigate tampering without the usb /boot, but I don't see how you could determine if any one tried.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-24
<cyberanger> netritious: well, once I boot, I could check if the MBR != /dev/zero
<cyberanger> and if I cannot decrypt the drive (esp if the dm-crypt header was modified) that would also tell me
<cyberanger> the firmware issue, how would I check on something that low level
<cyberanger> your right that it's no really as clear as checksums against the mbr or /boot
<cyberanger> but it also doesn't slow my boot time beyond decrypting the drive
<cyberanger> netritious: glad to see you around again, most the time I get less then halfway in that and the other person just says I'm paranoid
<cyberanger> (which ok, I am, but reasonably so)
<cyberanger> your one of the few that not only hears me out, but also thinks along the same lines
<Unit193> I've thought about encrypting the netbook, and using TC more in general, but 1. I just don't have anything of interest really.  2. Partly #1, and partly that things to slow the netbook down wouldn't be a good thing.
<cyberanger> plus the typical issue, you have ten fingers and one password, I have a cigar cutter and only want the password, how many fingers do you need?
<netritious> cyberanger: you are paranoid, but that's ok. Noone is perfect :)
<cyberanger> a healthy dose of paranoia...
<netritious> I think paranoia is a requirement if you use encryption at all lol
<netritious> just ran an apt-get update and I see libdrm2 and a bunch of [intel|radeon|nouveau]drm* packages
<netritious> precise x64
<netritious> why the heck do I need drm /anything/ on my server?
<cyberanger> you know that's not Digital Restrictions Management, right
<cyberanger> and are we talking ubuntu?
<cyberanger> and my beowulf cluster is down...grrr
<netritious> ah yep, jumped the gun...drm in this case != Digitial Rights Management
<netritious> according to apt-cache show...
<netritious> DRM stands for "Direct Rendering Manager", which is the kernelspace portion of the "Direct Rendering Infrastructure" (DRI). The DRI is currently used on Linux to provide hardware-accelerated OpenGL drivers.
<cyberanger> which still means why does your server need them
<Unit193> Yeeeeep.
<netritious> Unit193 said it best
<Unit193> Hah. ;P
<netritious> Unit193: you mentioned TC earlier for your netbook... have you read this? http://istruecryptauditedyet.com/
<cyberanger> I think one of us passed that to the other
<cyberanger> cannot wait for that
<Unit193> netritious: I hadn't technically, but I linked to the Ars article on it.
<Unit193> Now I did, thanks.
<netritious> cyberanger: you have pics up of your cluster?
<netritious> np Unit193
<Unit193> netritious: Not that it helps, but on most computers I'm using a package I built from source.
<cyberanger> netritious: no, just 4 old laptops and one old desktop
<cyberanger> with cat6 strung about
<Unit193> I do too would like to see that happen, but I may be more trusting of how it is currently.
<cyberanger> nothing worth a picture yet
<cyberanger> when I get the rackmount servers in and repeat it with that, there'll be some photos
<netritious> cyberanger: do you have any services clustered or running MPI? openstack maybe? :)
<cyberanger> running MPI, which appears to be what caused the crash
<cyberanger> more accurately, it appears that one of the hubs locked up
<netritious> hub? as in, not a switch?
<cyberanger> well, not an intelligent switch, just something consumer
<cyberanger> I have been working along the lines of the kentucky linux athlon testbed
<Unit193> netritious: I do actually have a few things that aren't critical in tc containers in Dropbox. :P
<Unit193> Irony.
<netritious> Unit193: have you considered PGP?
<Unit193> Not recently.
<Unit193> (other than what I normally use it for.)
<netritious> Unit193: email?
<Unit193> Package signing, actually.
<netritious> cool Unit193
<Unit193> 2048, made it in 2011. :/
<Unit193> netritious: Pretty sure you win in this area though, encryption. :)
<netritious> I like cryptography like some people like crack. <-- See? I used "like" 3x. :)
<netritious> or chocolate.
<Unit193> I'm sure you saw cryptsetup got tc support?
<netritious> more like chocolate actually.
<netritious> Yes! I did see that...very cool indeed.
<netritious> have you tried it yet? mounting a TC container?
<Unit193> No, I'm on Ubuntu generally, but actually my Debian testing host... Good idea. :P
<netritious> So I asked myself what would I do if I was asked to reveal the contents of my drives to some govt authority, and whether civil disobedience is good for my family unit.
<Unit193> (Yes it works.)  What'd you decide?
<netritious> that's cool Unit193...good to know, and I haven't yet.
<Unit193> Well, I generally go back to "Is there really anything I want to hide?"  and it just leads to "Not really, but they shouldn't be able to do that either."
<Unit193> netritious: Heard of tcplay?
<netritious> See that's the thing...in the end, if you actually have nothing to hide, you end up just being an activist, which is fine and all, but at what cost? Realistic, immediate consequences.
<netritious> hm, rings a bell Unit193
<netritious> ah that's why...it's the TC implementation for dm-crypt
<Unit193> Yes, not using truecrypt itself, just the spec, so should be compatible but it just doesn't have all the features.
<netritious> like everything that's ported, at least at first.
<Unit193> netritious: But yes, thanks for reminding me that I should actually try cryptsetup, and that I have a box capable of it. >_<
<netritious> np Unit193
<Unit193> And here's one you won't like, pretty sure that's the first time I actually used cryptsetup, at least manually. :P
<Unit193> Now, Trusty Thar better pull it in, because I want it.
<netritious> i didn't know much about it until I wanted to remotely unlock encrypted / via ssh
<cyberanger> netritious: see, that's the thing, my case I have no major family concern, and the data is protectinga sensitive correspondence
<Unit193> I like Truecrypt, but considering cryptsetup, having that capability default would be nice.
<cyberanger> so it's the invere, it's gotta hold
<netritious> cyberanger: If you can resist, resist. Not sure I would or even care to try...completely undecided.
<netritious> I'd ask my wife lol
<Unit193> Ahaha!  That's not a stereotype at all. :P
<Unit193> Anythoughts on LXQT?
<Unit193> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1239970 )
<cyberanger> I don't know that I could, but I understand I'd need to try
<Unit193> I'm pretty sure I couldn't, unless I forgot it.  Hit hard enough and it's pretty simple.
<netritious> Unit193: what is LXQT? just glancing at google I'd gues LXDE written in QT?
<Unit193> netritious: Yes, they are moving from GTK2 to Qt rather than GTK3.
<netritious> oh wow...more fargmentation over gnome 3
<netritious> that came out sarcastic, but I am wow'ed by all the fragmentation all over gnome 3
<netritious> it's been happening for some time now but I thought everyone would be over it by now.
<netritious> and isn't QT commercial? how would an open source developer download edit and compile changes if no free access to QT build tools?
<netritious> or is there free access to QT build tools now? Or has there always been and I'm just confused? Please correct me if I'm wrong.
<Unit193> GTK and Gnome haven't really been "acting like open source software", GTK3.10 will be dropping something Gnome doesn't use anymore, which may render the Xfce application menu without icons...
<Unit193> (For example.)
<Unit193> The "G" in GTK seems to stand for "Gnome" now. ;P
<Unit193> Wireshark is moving too actually.
<netritious> I'm trying to remember if you can use QT for open source projects with out paying license fees...that has to be the case.
<Unit193> Oh I'm sure it is.
<wrst> netritious: it is
<wrst> Unit193: I know openlp uses at and they have no money :-)
<wrst> *qt
<Unit193> Reminded me to check out SqliteStudio, they're going from TCL/TK to C++/Qt iirc, great move.
<Unit193> wrst: As others.
<wrst> Unit193: as others have no money?
<wrst> :-)
<Unit193> That are Qt, yep.
<Unit193> Qt is pretty open, and quassel blogged about how backwards compatible Qt5 is to Qt4.
<wrst> Unit193: you really never sleep
<Unit193> Heeeey, I have to sometime.
<Unit193> netritious: But yes, glad you're back, been interesting for sure.  Hopefully not too bad on your end. ;)
<wrst> goodness no one in here sleeps at night
<netritious> good morning wrst
<netritious> company here isn't so bad Unit193 ;)
<wrst> morning netritious
<wrst> and I agree with you on Unit193  just don't tell him I said it
<netritious> lol
<Unit193> Heh, one of the odd times I'm not kind of trying to stay out of here. :D
<wrst> oh no
<wrst> :-)
<cyberanger> wrst: I slept, for like three hours
<wrst> cyberanger: congrats :)
<cyberanger> some of us do sleep, just not much
<cyberanger> besides, sleeptyping is a thing, right?
<netritious> http://youtu.be/i_r3z1jYHAc
 * wrst does happy dance, crashplan on freenas!
<wrst> Unit193: I think I'm about to try out ubuntu touch
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice, cyberanger, netritious.
<wrst> howdy tenc
<tenc> Ooo, neat wrst! On what hardware?
<wrst> nexus 7
<wrst> just got it yesterday, might as well...
<tenc> Awesome.
<tenc> Definitely.
<cyberanger> morning tenc
<cyberanger> snowing here
<tenc> Nice! Send some of that my way.
<cyberanger> actually, on reflection, it's ice pellets (better know as sleet)
<cyberanger> but it's a very wet sleet, very close to snow
<wrst> we had a flurry or two yesterday tenc
<cyberanger> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=PAZ001
<wrst> hmm this install is just like ubuntu... slow
<tenc> Hah!
<tenc> We never get interesting weather down here in the valley. I guess that's just valley life.
<wrst> no interesting weather is not necessarily a bad thing
<cyberanger> tenc: what valley?
<tenc> Technically a ridge I guess. Anderson county. Do the valleys have names aside from being part of the TN river watershed? I'm relatively new to the state.
<wrst> this is really not bad....
<tenc> Past installation finally, wrst?
<wrst> yes i really like the keyboard
<cyberanger> tenc: might depend on the valley somewhat
<cyberanger> take lookout valley and lookout mountain as examples, near chattanooga
<cyberanger> but that's more like a town in the valley and on the mountain
<cyberanger> are you more oak ridge or clinton
<cyberanger> or near any of the state parks in the county
<cyberanger> odds are you'll see something this year, unless your in the oak ridge area
<cyberanger> and even then you could
<wrst> ok this is pretty cool: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6srvj8fu5vonovm/2013-10-24%2009.31.01.jpg
<tenc> Hah! That keyboard isn't too cramped?
<wrst> no its perfect, the keyboard is likely too spread out in landscape
<wrst> landscape doesn't seem to work so that isn't a problem :)
<tenc> <g>
<wrst> but I must say the design is nice... if it was optimized, and complete with apps...
<Unit193> Heh, we be getting a little snow now. :P
<wrst> awesome Unit193!
<Unit193> Maybe we should turn on the heat soon...
<wrst> might be a good idea :)
<Unit193> But have to wait until November!
<wrst> or lots of blankets
<wrst> why must you wait?
<wrst> I'm giving ubuntu touch one last try today
<Unit193> Because it's a game, you have to wait the longest, or make it into November at least.  Oh?  Have fun?
<wrst> it looks nice
<wrst> it operates like a turd
<wrst> :)
<wrst> actually it isn't terrible you just can't do anything with it really
<Unit193> Hah, tell that to popey!
<wrst> going to try to install quasselclient and see what mayhem that causes, or if its using those repos who knows
<Unit193> Quassel is outdated in Debian unstable, and 0.9.1 fixed an incompatibility with Qt and the postgresql!
<wrst> the no bootsplash and the screen being totally off is really reassuring however
<wrst> I like the slide in from the edges stuff
<wrst> well Unit193 Im installing about 300MB of depens....
<Unit193> wrst: You installing quassel-client-qt4?
<wrst> quassel-client
<wrst> which one should I have installed?
<wrst> it doesn't really matter I have the previous install backed up
<Unit193> -qt4
<wrst> well I don't have the ability to get the keyboard back up
<wrst> I'm curious if it will add an icon if it will work
<Unit193> Depends: kde-runtime  is part of the other one, which will pull in a lot more.
<wrst> oh well
<wrst> well I'm halfway there they need special keys for the terminal
<wrst> oh cool they do!
<wrst> Unit193: "cannot connect to xserver" ha ha I should have known that!
<Unit193> Isn't it running Mir/XMir?
<wrst> beats me
<wrst> I have wasted enough time :)
<wrst> reflashing android
<wrst> I tried starging from terminal and probably something you need to do to get it to work with xmir
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-25
<Unit193> netritious: Weren't you the one using lxc?  Using the 1.0 alpha?  Something I should actually look into maybe?
<netritious> Unit193: yes, that was me. I'm currently on precise-amd64 which has lxc version 0.7.5
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-26
<DJOmnifrog> IT'S FROG TIME!
<wrst> :)
<wrst> !
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-27
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> alright
<chris4585> you?
<wrst> yep had a little time so messing with a raspberry pi
<chris4585> sounds nice
<chris4585> brb
<wrst> wb ... again
<chris4585> sorry about that, I'm playing with unity on mint of all things
<wrst> ha ha how is that working out?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-23
<ifsp> Good morning everyone.
<wrst> good morning ifsp
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-24
<wrst> hello ifsp
<ifsp> Good morning wrst ^^
<wrst> how are you ?
<ifsp> Great, it's Friday. :D
<ifsp> You?
<wrst> same here :)
<ifsp> wrst: What do you think about all this systemd uproar?
<wrst> ifsp: a lot of useless open source drama :)
<wrst> what about you?
<wrst> I'm a fan of systemd however
<wrst> I use arch on the desktop and have been using it for a pretty good while now so the debate really seems majorly silly to me especially seeing what I think are a lot of the benefits
 * wrst hopes he didn't just start a flame war...
<ifsp> I like systemd, certainly more than upstart. The drama isn't totally baseless but the detractors aren't offering any solutions.
<wrst> yeah I can't say I understand drama period
<wrst> but I must say I like how it works as a dumb user
<wrst> I hear unit files and all of that are supposed to be better too but I have no clue on any of that
<ifsp> wrst: So arch still treating you well? I have it on my laptop and I'm strongly tempted to replace Ubuntu on my desktop after many years. It's the stability of LTS stopping me--I'd hate to lose my development environment to a sour -Syu and you hear those stories persistently, even though I'm sure the risk is *actually* minimal.
<wrst> ifsp: my thing is watch the updates, check the website, if you need your computer to work wait to update
<ifsp> How often do you catch breaking changes?
<wrst> last major thing that I was realy worried about was changing /bin or whatever that was
<wrst> but had a step by step how to do it
<wrst> and systemd was another one of those instances but just random breakage I've never had it
<wrst> ifsp: I keep things pretty vanilla, no custom kernels, minimal aur packages etc so my system always seems to work well
<wrst> no proprietary drivers either for video since it is intel
<ifsp> That's nice. I'm tempted to go back to intel on my next build for that reason.
<ifsp> Plenty of weird issues with my nvidia card, to wit rooted in developers trying to guess at driver APIs.
<ifsp> Or applying the LCD principle.
<ifsp> I love the AUR though and the limited obsfucation in system properties; not to mention the impressive wiki.
<ifsp> I feel like I'm talking myself in to it. :D Could be a fun Friday project and I can always dual boot until I man up.
<wrst> ha ha ifsp
<wrst> hello hashbrowns_
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-26
<Omnifrog> C A K E!         https://imgur.com/a/53qbX
<Omnifrog> that is Madelyn and me giving her cake
<Omnifrog> Madelyn is my grand daughter
<wrst> Omnifrog: cool :)
<wrst> A year already?
<Omnifrog> it was my sons BD
<Omnifrog> her daddy
<Omnifrog> but she got cake first
<wrst> OK didn't think she was a year old but time flies
<Omnifrog> lol
<wrst> Ha ha
<Omnifrog> it was a photo opp
<wrst> How have things been going?
<Omnifrog> going well
<Omnifrog> I'm trying to keep up with things
<Omnifrog> how's things in your neck of the woods?
<Omnifrog> I'm listening to a Bee Gees album now, hehehehe
<Omnifrog> I'm a sucker for that stuff
<Omnifrog> TRAGETY!
<wrst> Ha ha
<wrst> All going well here same ol  same
<Omnifrog> running out of brrgee
<Omnifrog> beegee
<Omnifrog> time for KC n then sunshine folk
<wrst> Ha ha
<Omnifrog> KC AND them SUNSHINE folk
<Omnifrog> I hear they did some disco things too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-20
<Unit193> I suppose cross-posting https://letsencrypt.org/2015/10/19/lets-encrypt-is-trusted.html here wouldn't be bad.
<cyberanger> That's just aweful, keep up the evil work (It's October, Halloween...)
<Unit193> Oktober! :D
<cyberanger> I can't wait for this year's http://lifehacker.com/tag/evil-week
<Unit193> Man, been a while since I used to read that.
<cyberanger> http://lifehacker.com/five-worst-airlines-1650789029/1652507364
<cyberanger> I'm considering two of them for time's sake soon
<cyberanger> :-/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-23
<aedend> anyone else hate raking leaves? I'm probably procrastinating a little bit...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-24
<Unit193> ↑
<cyberanger> aedend: yep
<cyberanger> I just let the snow cover them up
<aedend> cyberanger, I'm a little ocd, I cant let them lay. I decided to pay a guy $45 every 2 weeks to rake them for me
<aedend> btw, openvpn is evil. I'm convinced it was created to drive me insane with dns leak anomalies hahaha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-25
<minasota> cyberanger: has noaa changed something that would keep my weather-util from working. Can't fetch forecast from the command line any longer
<minasota> http://weather.noaa.gov/pub site was deprecated. Fixed in version 2.1. Debian has 2.0-1
<cyberanger> minasota: Don't see a version in experimental either. How about metar?
<Unit193> Temp: 35°F (2 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: 31 F (0 C) ~ Humidity: 96% ~ Observed: Tue 25, 05:52
<cyberanger> metar still works too
<minasota> curl wttr.in/ still works
<minasota> To get weather-util to work it seems I need to update airports, places, stations zctas, and zones with the new link http://tgftp.nws.noaa.gov. Then rebuild all those sets
<minasota> I think I'll use curl wttr.in/ for now
<cyberanger> That works
 * cyberanger really needs a nap
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-26
<[Ubik]> naps are overrated
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-27
<minasota> Been using w3m for several years. Was playing around with it and found out I can use it to browse my filesystem. I tried w3m /usr/share/doc/ and it worked (imo) better than midnight commander
<cyberanger> nice
<minasota> I had no idea.
<minasota> I couldn't get doc-central to work properly so I thought maybe w3m could do the same thing
<cyberanger> I've been working on getting docker and postfix to play nice.
 * Unit193 decides to hijack cyberanger's postfix.
<cyberanger> I've already got both working on their own
<cyberanger> everything but mariadb and postfix covered too
<cyberanger> minasota: thinking of running your own mail server
<minasota> cyberanger: already do
<cyberanger> If protonmail keeps going the way they are I might migrate
<minasota> It's setup with postfix, dovecot, owncloud, z-push, roundcube, nginx, spamassasin, postgrey, nsd with spf, opendkim, dmarc, dnssec, dane tlsa sshfp. Duplicity for backups. Ufw for firewall. Munin and fail2ban
<cyberanger> You've been busy
<minasota> A lot of reading...
<cyberanger> That too
 * cyberanger has had a lot more than usual lately
<minasota> cyberanger: new job?
<cyberanger> I will be next week, provided my heart rate isn't too high again. Schneider National
<cyberanger> I don't think it will be, I had a half a dozen reasons for it to be high that are easy fixes.
<cyberanger> But the reading isn't for the job.
<minasota> Not good, about the heart rate. Anything serious?
<cyberanger> Don't think so, Caffine shouldn't have been an issue but allergy medicine can do just that. Lack of sleep will add to it.
<cyberanger> Nervous and excited energy and racing the test (it's timed, but no reason to rush it like I did)
<cyberanger> I know I just messed up, that overall it's fine.
<minasota> I use melatonin to help me sleep sometimes. What test?
 * minasota obviously didn't take it earlier
<cyberanger> A pre-employment physical, weight movement and step motions and general stuff.
<cyberanger> I drove to Atlanta when I should have been sleeping
<cyberanger> Saved me traffic though
<minasota> Can you not get into some type of IT work there?
<cyberanger> I'm not sure, for now that's not the plan.
<minasota> You rather drive?
<cyberanger> I have my CDL, Figure I'll pay my debts between the tutition reimbursement and sign on bonus, live on the rest and save up for a year or two (more likely two)
<cyberanger> I've got a bit of corporate burn out, I love IT still, but IT is never just IT.
<cyberanger> Use those savings and time to decide longer term, I'd need that expirence to get a local route. I'd need to stay long enough to not burn any bridges either.
<cyberanger> If I choose IT, I'll be in need of a degree too, hence one of many reasons for the savings plan.
<minasota> start an llc
<cyberanger> Will likely do that alongside trucking, some small web hosting company would make the most sense, other ideas too.
<cyberanger> My dispatchers give me frieght, I move it, do some paperwork, repeat.
<cyberanger> For right now, a job I can tolerate for a good while with a paycheck & weekly home time is a pretty sweet deal.
<minasota> True. I've worked jobs I dreaded going into work everyday. Wears on you
<cyberanger> Actually, not just tolerate, I kind of enjoy it too. Dream job just isn't realistic for me right now.
<minasota> Well, I judge if it's something you enjoy and you're getting paid to do it, you're doing better than a lot of people ;)
<cyberanger> Exactly, I miss the IT and InfoSec side of my life, still have it from a hobby point of view though.
<cyberanger> Using my passport and seeing the world too, Work for the money, then find the time. It'll happen.
 * cyberanger wishes he could use it for the next 4-8 years starting January 19th 2017
<cyberanger> If you catch my drift.
<minasota> ha, well... No Trump hotel overnight stays in your future?
<cyberanger> Very unlikely
<cyberanger> and I'm not likely to claim my mail server is secure becuase of the secret service.
<minasota> It'll be interesting, either way
 * cyberanger still wonders how somebody could cite the Secret Service after the White House and Columbia mishaps.
<minasota> Was this before or after Benghazi? :)
<cyberanger> Not sure, maybe a little in both.
<cyberanger> Fresh off the press, Lee University professor composing music for January's Presidential Inauguration
 * cyberanger shrugs
<minasota> I'm going to try and get some rest before work. Take care cyberanger
<cyberanger> You too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-28
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: You'd be proud of me. I figured out how to utilize Slack's APIs/integrations so that everytime Pianobarfly changes songs, it posts what I'm listening to into the company-wide channel!
<[Ubik]> I'll have to admit, the script that I used to have posting it in IRC....got adapted. hah
<[Ubik]> (Mind you, to this day I primarily connect to it through WeeChat, because their client is too bloated.)
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: I
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: I'm suprised they paid for the bridge
<[Ubik]> bridge?
<[Ubik]> for Slack?
<[Ubik]> All you have to do is enable IRC gateway in your Slack team.
<[Ubik]> There's alsp XMPP gateway, we have both on. So I can also connect to it from Pidgin if I wanted.
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: thought they charged for it though?
<cyberanger> Maybe not for small teams?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-30
<minasota> TN SC game or Cubs... Man, life is good if this is my hardest choice :)
<cyberanger> minasota: Cubs
<Unit193> You mean Indians?
<cyberanger> Unit193: Nope, I don't
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-26
<Unit193> http://assets.amuniversal.com/2fe5e4b094f90135f4f4005056a9545d
<cyberanger> Lol, soon that might be the only statue left
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-10-23
<wesleystout> .
<wrst> ..
